# القيمة المكتسبة Earned Value



## khaled eldkhakhny (24 ديسمبر 2006)

عرض باور بوينت رائع يشرح القيمة المكتسبة اتمنى ان يفيد الجميع ان شاء الله 
اخوكم مهندس خالد الدخاخنى 
:1:


----------



## a178r (24 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن اين الملف


----------



## faiqmohmed (24 ديسمبر 2006)

where is the file?


----------



## Amin Sorour (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*الفيل مش موجود يا رجاله؟*

الفيل فين يا رجاله ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مش عارف و الله انا عملت له attached بس مش عارف راح فين على العموم ده الميل بتاعى ممكن نبقى على اتصال منه planning.engineer*dnoyemen.no


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخ خالد
شكرا علي التواصل و انشاء الله يستمر 
لكن اتاكد من امتداد الفيل بمعنب هل متوافق مع الامتداد المقبول في المنتدي ام لا؟
البريد الالكتروني الشخصي لايعمل؟؟؟
ياريت تتاكد من الامتدامد و البريد الالكتروني؟؟ و انشاء الله نتواصل دائما


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*القيمة المكتسبة اكشن تانى مرة*

:1: معلش عشان المرة الاولى الملف عملت له اتتاشد بس الظاهر مسمعش الكلام ححاول مرة تانية 
تمام الحمد لله المف موجود اتمنى انه يفيد الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

صديقى بدل النجمه علامة (اد)


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فل يا معلم الفيل نزل وعقبال باقي الفيلات؟


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

علي فكره ممتاز جدا الشرح ده و يارب دايما مميز


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم امين انا شاء الله يكون فيه افادة ليلك و للجميع


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

والله يا خالد الملف ده جه في وقته جدامزنوق جدا في الموضوع ده و بعمل اكسيل شيت عن الموضوع ده بقالي اسبوعين و عملت بحث كتير في الطرق ديه و الملف ده فعلا كمل اللي ناقص؟
بس هل انت بتستعمل التكنيك ده في الشغل عندك و لا لا؟
ولو بتستعمله ياريت نعمل مناقشه في الموضوع ده؟؟؟؟؟؟
****** eng_ameen81


----------



## khaled eldkhakhny (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ايوه يا باشا انا اخدت دورة عن القيمة المكتسبة فى فرع الشركة فى ميلانو و انا تحت امرك لو عايز اى مساعدة


----------



## Amin Sorour (27 ديسمبر 2006)

فل
انت بتشتغل فين اصلا؟
انا طالع عيني في الموضوع ده بجد لان الشركه اللي بشتغل فيها مش بيطبقوا النظام ده و انا لسه مدخله الشركه جديد وعشان كده المواضيع مش متظبطه؟
لكن الحمد لله لقيت حد اتناقش معاه في الموضوع ده؟
لو ممكن نتكلم علي الشات؟ يبقي 100 100


----------



## NAK (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ: خالد
بارك الله فيك, الموضوع مهم جداً و طريقة العرض شيقة.


----------



## حسام الحو (27 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخوه الأفاضل :
أنا مجمع بعض الملفات عن القيمة المكتسبة وان شاء تكون مفيدة لكم بس ازاى احملها لأن دي أول أمرة اشترك


----------



## nagopc (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*مارايكم فس هدايا راس السنة*

1-ماهي الهندسة القيمبه من منظمة الادارة العالمية اكروبات

2-كتاب اخر مبسط عنها​بالمرفقات

معماري هشام سمير
:5: :5: :5:​


----------



## Amin Sorour (28 ديسمبر 2006)

nagopc قال:


> 1-ماهي الهندسة القيمبه من منظمة الادارة العالمية اكروبات
> 
> 2-كتاب اخر مبسط عنها​بالمرفقات
> 
> ...


الاخ nagopc الف شكر علي الهديه الرائعه و لكن لي سوال ليك و لكل اللي بيشتغلوا في القيم المكتسبه ازاي نعمل الكلام ده علي البريمافيرا بطريقه مبسطه و كمان نحكو عليها و علاقه التحديث للبرنامج بالكلام ده؟


----------



## nagopc (29 ديسمبر 2006)

طب اللي اخد الدوره يبدا الحوار و النقاش
لو سمحتم


----------



## mtantway2003 (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخ خالد
ياريت الي جانب عرضك الرائع مثال توضيحي في الانشات


----------



## مهندس شآمي (12 مايو 2007)

اشكر المجهود الرائع في إيضاح القيمة المكتسبة


----------



## abu nouran (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## egysad (27 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا أخى و عقبال المزيد


----------



## زهر الياسمين (27 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررراً لك


----------



## amralaa (28 مايو 2007)

نعم نريد بعض الايضاح


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 مايو 2008)

thx alot for all
best wishes


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 يناير 2009)

* مشكورا جدا اخونا الكريم*


----------



## ابونور سمور (9 يناير 2009)

مشكورين اخوانى على القيمه المكتسبه


----------



## ابونور سمور (9 يناير 2009)

مشكورين اخوانى على القيمه المكتسبه


----------



## SAIFASAD (28 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ خالد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## بنت قاريونس (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مميز .... لك مني جزيل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للاخ خالد وفقه الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

nagopc قال:


> 1-ماهي الهندسة القيمبه من منظمة الادارة العالمية اكروبات
> 
> 2-كتاب اخر مبسط عنها​بالمرفقات
> 
> ...



*جزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## يسرى191 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

لا بد لنا من شكر الجهود المتميزة و القيمة فاسمح لى و لأخوانك بالمشاركة فى موضوعاتك و لو حتى بالشكر مع اعتبارى للشكر فقك انه قليل بحقك 
فالف الف الف شكر حتى لو انت مش عاوز


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وفى علمكم


----------



## khalid.na1 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و رحم والديك


----------



## Jamal (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hhmdan (2 يناير 2011)

وفقك الله للخير


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (9 أغسطس 2011)

thank you


----------



## ahmad yahia (9 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عراقي ابن عراقي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## KSA_ENG (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااا جزيلااا على هالملف الممتاز


----------



## mohamed akram saad (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم​
​


----------



## محمد الدرباق (4 يناير 2013)

شباب ما هى عيوب الطريقة (القيمة المكتسبة)


----------



## bassam alsayeg (4 يناير 2013)

عيوبها انها لاتعترف بالمسار الحرج لربما الفعاليات التي متاخرة لاتقع عليه و النقطة الثانية يعتمد على الكلفة والوقت و ينسى النوعية 

اللهم علمنا قدر مستطاعنا اللهم اني اريد المزيد من المعرفة اللهم زدني من نورك و علمك يارب


----------



## glman (4 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## abdelrahman oraby (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-muataz (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-ahmad-006 (6 فبراير 2014)

حلو يا اكسلنس


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عبيد (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

